# Insulating a small steel shed - cost effectively = Help?



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiber glass bats; held in place with battens, wire, or chicken wire, secured to whatever is the equivalent of studs, joists, and or rafters. Depending on how thick the bat, you may have to furr out those studs, use spacers behind battens, or bend the wire back at sides of bats. 
Batten the hatches, there's furry bats in the shed!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Metal sheds are prone to condinsation, using batts would be a sure way to have mold.
I'd use foam panels with constrution adhesive made just for foam.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

My mistake, i shoulda sed vapor barrier wrapped bats, with barrier to inside, edges taped, just like in commercial metal buildings, usually held in place with chicken wire, which is usually wired to holes that are usually already in the frame. Did I mention that all that is usually the way? No cutting of panels to fit between 'studs.' 
But closed cell foam is good choice, it is its own vapor barrier. It's got to be glued directly to the wall, not to anything that would leave an air space behind it to collect that condensation. And this is an electrically heated, insulated shed, how much condensation will there be on the inside walls? Inside condensation happens when warm, moist air hits a cold surface. Condensation on window panes but not on insulated walls. And check the fire rating on what ever you choose. Some foam burns, some doesn't but gives of noxious even deadly fumes. Fiber glass doesn't burn, but some bats (cellulose, re-cycled paper) have to be covered with fire resistant hard surface ( sheet rock) some have a fire rated aluminum vapor barrier.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

2" 4X8 white styrofoam boards are fairly cheap right now @ Home Depot.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Like notmrjohn said, check the fire rating. Lots of insulation types specify that they must be covered, can't be left exposed. The last fiberglass batts I installed said so clearly on the paper. I'd think some types of foam would be the same.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Not the cheapest solution, but spray foam would probably be the quickest.

As noted, some insulation must be covered. But I wouldn't worry too much about fire ratings in a small metal shed.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> ... I wouldn't worry too much about fire ratings in a small metal shed.


Neither would I, but.... homeowner and Ebike insurance Co.'s sez, "Woulda been covered, if not for insulation." Ebike- $600, 1000, 3000?
fred, contact a builder's supply house ( possibly big box) about 4X8 foil backed insulation board. R value of, I think, 3. glue it up, cover seams and holes in skin with foil duct tape, not duck tape, real duct tape. For price and ease of installation that's prob. "best." I don't think it is officially fire rated without covering but foil is added layer of protection as well as vapor barrier. And that electric heater is securely fastened in position with adequate ventilation around it too, right?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Perhaps. But I suspect the dedudictable on the OP's homeowner's insurance is more than what an Ebike costs. I know mine is.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

:huh:*?** So its OK if he loses his Ebike? Electric heater out there, might as well be safe as it is just as easy and not much more in cash outlay. 
Hmm, electric heater...fred, say you're not running that off an extension cord.
*


----------

